# Ever see a Chihuahua/Lab mix?



## Labchi (Dec 8, 2013)

Me either until I got my little princess. Her mother is a Yellow Labrador Retriever, and her father is a little tan Chihuahua. She's got the legs, tail, and fur of a lab, but the size of a chihuahua so far. She's 13 weeks old 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow she is pretty and unique looking. I guess I have seen one Now!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Interesting mix! Such a cutie


----------



## Labchi (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks you guys! I wonder if there are any other Labchi owners on here. It's super hard to find pictures of this mix, but there are some! All different sizes too. Wonder how big my girl is going to get.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joan Altz (Dec 17, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how she looks in a few more months, and also how her temperament and sensitivity develops.


----------

